# Daiwa 'Redback' Rods?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

After assembling a snapper outfit in my head over the weekend (Daiwa TD Advantage 10lb - 17lb spin rod with a TD Sol 3000), I went to the local tackle shop to suss out the price. While they didn't have the particular Advantage rod in stock, they did have the Redback series, which looked pretty similar. I'm just wondering if anyone has one or knows if they're any good? It was $160, compared to the Advantage which is around $220 - is the Advantage worth the extra dosh?

Thanks,
Rowan.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

to be honest, if the D-Redback was the same quality as the Advantage it would be the same price, although you may not see to much difference between close models such as these two, while you will see differences between higher end rods, like the SOL, and more medium/lower rods like the D-Redback and lower.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I don't know how true this is but I was told by one particular outlet that they are all the same just different name and price to match said name.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au

The redback looks to be the better rod from my reading of the descriptions


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> I don't know how true this is but I was told by one particular outlet that they are all the same just different name and price to match said name.


God, i hope not. I may be a little naive, but i really hope that the people over at Daiwa have a little more respect for the customer than to do that (especially since i have bought the SOL combo)



Peril said:


> http://www.daiwafishing.com.au
> 
> The redback looks to be the better rod from my reading of the descriptions


The D-redback is also in the tournament catalogue, with the likes of Saltiga range of rods and reels, not the normal one, which begs to ask the question whether these rods and reels are better than non-tournament options


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Peril, I can'rt seem to find any info on them on the Daiwa International site or the Daiwa Australia site. Where did you find the specs?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't worry, I found the specs. Just had to scroll down a bit further... 8)


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Rstanek said:


> After assembling a snapper outfit in my head over the weekend (Daiwa TD Advantage 10lb - 17lb spin rod with a TD Sol 3000), I went to the local tackle shop to suss out the price. While they didn't have the particular Advantage rod in stock, they did have the Redback series, which looked pretty similar. I'm just wondering if anyone has one or knows if they're any good? It was $160, compared to the Advantage which is around $220 - is the Advantage worth the extra dosh?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rowan.


Hey Rowan

I got my TDA rod (701MHFS) a year ago from Otto's. They didn't have it in stock and had never heard of it so I got them to order it from daiwa. Cost me $175 which was a lot better than $225 I was quoted elswhere (that was their sale price also :shock: )

Things might have changed now if they have it in stock and didnt charge me correctly but its worth a call to them.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

the adventure bound blokes use D-Redbacks and they can use any rod they want and get it for free because of sponsorship. and i think the fact they use that rod for catching longtails and queenfish is saying something, also that is the rod they use for all their soft plastic work.
i have been dreaming of getting this rod for some time cause it is super sexy and seems to be a great rod. as soon as i have some spare dosh i will get it.

cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

OutbackDee said:


> I got my TDA rod (701MHFS) a year ago from Otto's. They didn't have it in stock and had never heard of it so I got them to order it from daiwa. Cost me $175 which was a lot better than $225 I was quoted elswhere (that was their sale price also :shock: )
> 
> Things might have changed now if they have it in stock and didnt charge me correctly but its worth a call to them.


Got my TDA from Otto's around Christmas. They were in stock and at $199


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i bought some gear a while back for our move to the coast. a mate of mine that once owned a tackle and gun shop made the selections he thought id need, within my budget....

one of the rod/reel combos he selected was a shimano 4500b baitrunner, and an 8foot redback 699 rod. is the rod too long for a yak?

the other rod he chose was a pflueger contender g50 overhead reel and an shakespere powerplus 5.6ft rod combo.

do these rods suit the yak and moreton bay? what brand and weight of line would you more experienced salties reccomended for each?

thanks
.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I regularly use 7 ft rods on the yak, no prblems so far, just be careful high sticking graphite rods when landing the fish


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

'high sticking graphite rods'? sorry fishinfreak, new term to me...

.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

do you mean holding the rod at too acute an angle with a fish on, in close, may snap the tip?


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks steven... 

.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

there are a 2 major differences between these rods.

Firstly the sol/ advantage lines use SiC's, the redback's use alconites. Alconites are great guides, but SiC's are the top of the line and Fuji charge accordingly.

The second major difference is the modulus blanks. The IM6/IM7 blank rating is used by the american manufacturers more than the japanese, so it is hard to know the exact differences. But the sol's are "super performance high modulus carbon blanks", advantage are "super performance light and tough" and D-redback IM7. What this most likely boils down to IMO is you could rank the sol> advantage > D-redback as having more to less carbon in the blanks. The more carbon will give a more responsive, but more expensive blank. More resin will give a tougher, but less responsive blank (which will be an advantage in certain fishing situations). From there it boils down to your desired rod action and bank account. You'd probably bias a sol for lures, d-redback for baits and an advantage for mixing it up.

A lot of people get confused as the only obvious difference is the colour scheme.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

there are a 2 major differences between these rods.

Firstly the sol/ advantage lines use SiC's, the redback's use alconites. Alconites are great guides, but SiC's are the top of the line and Fuji charge accordingly.

The second major difference is the modulus blanks. The IM6/IM7 blank rating is used by the american manufacturers more than the japanese, so it is hard to know the exact differences. But the sol's are "super performance high modulus carbon blanks", advantage are "super performance light and tough" and D-redback IM7. What this most likely boils down to IMO is you could rank the sol> advantage > D-redback as having more to less carbon in the blanks. The more carbon will give a more responsive, but more expensive blank. More resin will give a tougher, but less responsive blank (which will be an advantage in certain fishing situations). From there it boils down to your desired rod action and bank account. You'd probably bias a sol for lures, d-redback for baits and an advantage for mixing it up.

A lot of people get confused as the only obvious difference is the colour scheme.

zipper- I thought the AB boys mainly used the sol's. They also use the regal boat rods a lot too.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

respeck Jeremy....respeck!!!

8)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i know i realised a little bit back that they dont use redbacks, it was just a mistake given that all daiwa rods look very simmilar on ch31 resolution. noob mistake man, noob mistake


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

zipper said:


> yeah i know i realised a little bit back that they dont use redbacks, it was just a mistake given that all daiwa rods look very simmilar on ch31 resolution. noob mistake man, noob mistake


Very funny! Good old Ch31! I just wait till they come out on DVD these days!


----------

